# Engine woes



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

My 67 GTO came to me with a 400 Catalina engine in it.
no smoke, runs good, totally gutless. I want a crate engine
built, fast, ready to drop in and run. I can't find a company
that offers anything like this for Pontiacs, GTOs in particular. Does anybody have any ideas on what I can do for a powertrain for this GTO?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Jones Pontiac in Lancaster, PA sells GM performance parts and crate engines. 717.394.0711.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

You can also look up Butler Performance. They specialize in Pontiac engines, and I'm sure they do crates.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Send me your motor, I'll rebuild it for you and send it back. I'll build as much motor as you want, you're only limited by your wallet.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will check into this and see what I can find
out. I know I can never have the original motor, but I would like to get it as close as possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

To Rukee, Do I really want to mess with this catalina engine?
it doesnt even have the right heads. Would really need to start over
with this motor, from the crank all the way to the carb. I have been
told more than once that these motors are very expensive to do.
not cheap like a chevy rebuild.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

Rukee, What can you give me, ballpark estimate, rebuilt motor,
correct heads, maybe produce between 450 - 500 HP with good torque, tuned, carbed so that I may drop her in and go.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

I am beginning to see that I may have several options. I wasnt
sure where to turn, glad I got into this discussion and asked a question. This forum discussion is a good thing.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You're only limited by your wallet. We can do as much motor as you want (or can afford), we could do a stroker light weight crank, H-beam rods, forged pistons, balance the rotating assembly, roller cam and lifters, aluminum high compression/flow heads, single plane intake if you want top end or a dual plane intake if you want streetability. 
The two things we really need is to know exactly what you expect of the motor, and a limit on your spending, then I'll be able to tell you how much motor I can build.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2008)

Rukee. I would be looking at between 5,000 to 6,000, maybe a
little more depending on what happens with a couple of bids on
my little side business. I will need very tire smoking quick off the line, glue to the seat type of thing that gains speed so fast that
it will make jaws drop, yet still be able to safely cruise down a
hiway without problems. I know this dosent really take that much.
500hp is more tha sufficient. Years back my buddy had a "66
SS 396. Just plain and stock, faded out red. That car w/ 2sp. auto
was capable of doing all that I explained above and more. It was
jaw dropping. He cleaned the streets Of Greeley Colorado up with
that little "66.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you want it to 'look' stock? Or is it okay if it's clearly not stock looking?


----------

